# Winter shelter?



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I plan on getting 2 Norwegian dwarfs, or 2 Pygmy goats. I would like to set up there pen with 4 16ft combination panels. one for each side, held up by T posts. is this enough room for them? I would add toys and some wooden spools for them to play on. also, I was thinking about what I could you use to keep them safe
from predators at night and also keep them warm in the winter. would I be able to use some type of
shed like this and line the floor with lots of shavings/hay/straw? would this be warm enough for them in the winter and big enough for them to be locked up in at night? thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have the opportunity to rotate and move the panels as needed? I suggest attaching wheels to the bottom of the house to be able to move it as necessary. Do you have extra storage for hay/straw? Take into consideration they need a place for their minerals, water, and feed (both hay feeder, and grain). It should be large enough, but the bad part is how big the doors are. Can you buy a sheet of rubber to put over the door and cut slots half way up to get in/out? In the winter, it's going to let a lot of heat out, and in the summer, it might not provide enough comfortable shade unless the door is smaller. It will work with minor adjustments.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Please see your other thread before making this choice...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

How thin are the walls GH? I've looked at ones at Menards, they're pretty heavy built. Thin like tin?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah they are super thin. Like a beer can. Plus, there's no framing in the whole shed. The ribs down are just tin held together with screws. The horizontal bar holds it in place.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

It will barely work, but you will need so much more.
Goats are amazing and I love each one of mine. They are so sweat and fun to watch. 
They are very expensive!
If you decide to get goats instead of ducks we will be here waiting for pictures and happily answer any questions you have. 
Please look into the price for hay and know that they will waste a lot and you will have to buy more than what you think. Go to Jefferspet.com and look up prices on meds and supplies for shows. Start up costs are crazy, but if you can swing it you will find joy with your goats.
Keep in mind that you will need good fencing and plenty of room for your new babies to play and browse. 

When I started with my goats I used an old tractor shed as a shelter and it worked great.
I know a friend that used an old pig house as a shelter. 
The thin metal of the shed you are looking at will not help keep your goats warm. You will need a lot of bedding and it will need cleaned out often to prevent respiratory problems and health issues.

I hope you have a great experience with either choice.


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

what I meant by getting this shed would be that I would buy it, and build some type of plywood house, or maybe even an already built dog kennel and put it inside the shed for them to sleep in and get warm but just the shed in general to protect them from the elements... if I don't get this one, is there any on the market pre fab that you could suggest for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are many other options that would imo be more sturdy. This would need reinforcement. Where do you live? A nice small solid built wood shed is a good plan you can even get one that has storage on one side and the animal area on the other. I love calf huts: http://freedomstarfarm.com/PolyDome.html they come in different shapes and sizes. I even think that TSC can get a rectangular one (I prefer the round).


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I live in north east Ohio. that's why I'm not super worried about the shelter being huge and sturdy. my goats will rarely spend time in it. just in the winter when it's extremely cold and they need to be locked away from the elements 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

itstrist said:


> I live in north east Ohio. that's why I'm not super worried about the shelter being huge and sturdy. my goats will rarely spend time in it. just in the winter when it's extremely cold and they need to be locked away from the elements
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Goats have to be protected from the wind, rain and snow and hot sun. Unfortunately in NE Ohio, we get all that for a lot of the year. And, even Nigerian and Pigmy goats are destructive! Goats can destroy just about anything if they are bored! (I had my wethers tear off an entire sheet of plywood, covering a dairy barn window! It was screwed on!).

So, before you waste time and money on a cheaply built shelter, get one a bit bigger than you think you need, with indirect ventilation! Good luck with your goats, they are a lot of fun!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

My local high school has a capentry shop that will build things for just the cost of the materials. This may be available to you as well. It would provide a cheaper way to get a really good building.
The vocational school also has this service.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my plastic snap together sheds...sturdy...don't get chewed on and naturally insulated. Plastic floor cleans nicely too... often they are only a few hundred on craiglist and assemble in an hour or two


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

The metal shed doesn't look like a good ides, goats get pretty rambunctious, I don't think the walls would hold up without some sort of reinforcement. There are several ideas posted on this site. We turned a doghouse (big one) into a goat house. I have seen some that have taken the 250 gal plastic water containers and cut a door in them. Do a search on housing you will get loads of ideas.


----------



## bonfire2013 (Dec 18, 2013)

If it is only 2 small Pygmys, and they will only be there when they want to or to get out of they rain and cold then you shouldn't need that big of an area. You could put heat lamps out there, put goat costs on them, lots of clean bedding, then they will probably snuggle up together and be fine. Im not to fond of the metal building idea either if its flimsy but if you can find a strong small building like that. Then one of those huge dog igloos with the built in heat lamp, put that inside the shed and it could work. 

I don't exactly know much about cold weather effects though, I live in south ga and everyone was freaking out when it dropped below 40 haha.  And hey, some people keep goats as house pets and you wouldn't even need a shelter.  (but if your parents are like mine than that might not work lol)


----------



## itstrist (Feb 13, 2014)

I would never keep them in the house lol! we have a couple dogs, 2 cats, fish, a hedgehog and 2 birds! we have a zoo as in inside that's why I'm looking for an outdoors pet! haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

